
Gitifying I2P: How to make Git clone resumable - mikalv
https://0xcc.re/gitifying-i2p-how-to-make-git-clone-resumable/
======
Jonnax
I've never put much thought into how git clones aren't resumable.

The author's workaround before their solution is quite clever. "

Gitifying I2P: How to make git clone resumable Have you ever cloned a git
repository on a bad internet connection? I have, it don't work. When I lived
in the Philippines for a year and a half, I had to clone repositories to a
server of mine in Norway, for then sharing the repo via torrent so I could
download it to my laptop in the Philippines. "

~~~
craftyguy
In cases like that, I find it far simpler to download an archive of the remote
repo. A competent download manager supports resuming, and if you sha1sum the
archive you can verify integrity.

------
mook
Sounds like a job for git bundle.

[https://git-scm.com/docs/git-bundle](https://git-scm.com/docs/git-bundle)

